# Learning how to cycle



## PFM

Here is advice with the potential to save you allot of hassle and possible downtime and even discomfort.

Order while you can, pick up a year's worth of gear, AI & PCT. Have more then enough test of various esters on hand. How many guys run out, break a vail, their GF find and tosses it...............plan ahead and save yourself from last minute ordering, multiple packs coming and in the event of a MP scenario..........the possibility of not being able to obtain the compounds you want or need.

Here is an example: you are running some high mg Test mixed with another compound, all is fine until you go solo on that high mg Test and discover you cannot tolerate it. Have some good tried and true Test 250 or 275 on hand or some Cyp 200.

Prop allergy/sensitivity? Pick up some TP or some TPP with your next order and give it a try, see how it works for you before buying 6 vials for a cycle only to determine you cannot run Prop.

Always have AI, I cannot stress this enough. You are in fact better off running out of gear than running out of AI.

Okay enough being nice, back to it you juiceheads.


----------



## heavydeads83

this should be a sticky.


----------



## Tren4Life

heavydeads83 said:


> this should be a sticky.



Gets my vote too.


----------



## Jada

Great post PFM


----------



## grind4it

Words of wisdom


----------



## AlphaD

Ahhh This is why I love you experienced brothers here.  Great post man!


----------



## losieloos

Wish I could post the pic of the tren I dropped 2 weeks ago, good thing I had backups.


----------



## #TheMatrix

losieloos said:


> Wish I could post the pic of the tren I dropped 2 weeks ago, good thing I had backups.



the one with the rubber debris in it?


----------



## losieloos

sparticus said:


> the one with the rubber debris in it?



No, a different one haha. My luck huh.


----------



## losieloos

Fell straight to the floor and boom, R.I.P tren.


----------



## Flyingdragon

I think I need training wheels


----------



## mistah187

Nice post. Back to the basics!


----------



## R1rider

PFM said:


> Here is advice with the potential to save you allot of hassle and possible downtime and even discomfort.
> 
> Order while you can,* pick up a year's worth of gear, A*I & PCT. Have more then enough test of various esters on hand. How many guys run out, break a vail, their GF find and tosses it...............plan ahead and save yourself from last minute ordering, multiple packs coming and in the event of a MP scenario..........the possibility of not being able to obtain the compounds you want or need.
> 
> Here is an example: you are running some high mg Test mixed with another compound, all is fine until you go solo on that high mg Test and discover you cannot tolerate it. Have some good tried and true Test 250 or 275 on hand or some Cyp 200.
> 
> Prop allergy/sensitivity? Pick up some TP or some TPP with your next order and give it a try, see how it works for you before buying 6 vials for a cycle only to determine you cannot run Prop.
> 
> Always have AI, I cannot stress this enough. You are in fact better off running out of gear than running out of AI.
> 
> Okay enough being nice, back to it you juiceheads.




That was my favorite part


----------



## RISE

Way too nice of a post, wandering if PFM has ran out of AI's himself???


----------



## PillarofBalance

Flyingdragon said:


> I think I need training wheels



On your trike? How uncoordinated are you???

Nice post PFM. I plan my blasts for a year at a time. Best way to make sure I have a plan and stick to it. It's how I put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## danielbiker

PFM knows stuff. You should run for White House!LOL


----------



## phlip26

So like after a cycle has begun you find out that your gear from a second source is just oil and further like I did today receive a custom and border protection notice. Oh and then you find out your pct is bunk. Just fucking bummed bro. This shit is not easy to get started


----------



## PillarofBalance

phlip26 said:


> So like after a cycle has begun you find out that your gear from a second source is just oil and further like I did today receive a custom and border protection notice. Oh and then you find out your pct is bunk. Just fucking bummed bro. This shit is not easy to get started



So like, i don't understand what you're saying. Did you start a cycle before you had everything on hand?


----------



## phlip26

Had it on hand just turned out bunk. What got held at customs was in case I wanted to to extend. Having source issues and just bitching. I appreciate the post as obviously Im still learning and have a ways to go.


----------



## gymrat827

heavydeads83 said:


> this should be a sticky.



done sir.....


----------



## Tren4Life

gymrat827 said:


> done sir.....



Congratulations on the stickey PFM


----------



## heavydeads83

gymrat827 said:


> done sir.....



great info and common sense that some noobs just needed to hear.  good post PFM.


----------



## Deltime

Thanks for the direction. Wish I would have known this before I started. Thank god I found this site. Because of the good info on it, I was able to figure this out on my own and have stuff on the way. I am one week into a Test E and HGH cycle. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rezendog

Can anyone please give me advice on how to run Sus 250 with Tren Ace? This will be my 3rd cycle so im no rookie.  Just  would like to know what some experienced brothers recommend.  I have 10ml of each and am using it in my prep to get hard and lean for summer


----------



## PillarofBalance

Rezendog said:


> Can anyone please give me advice on how to run Sus 250 with Tren Ace? This will be my 3rd cycle so im no rookie.  Just  would like to know what some experienced brothers recommend.  I have 10ml of each and am using it in my prep to get hard and lean for summer



You would do well to start your own thread. Be sure to include info about yourself like height weight number of cycles you've done goals etc


----------



## GreatGunz

PillarofBalance said:


> You would do well to start your own thread. Be sure to include info about yourself like height weight number of cycles you've done goals etc


My brother "peanut butter"


----------



## PillarofBalance

G.G. said:


> My brother "peanut butter"



Sup gunz!!!!!!!


----------



## Jun 90

What does AI means? Sry, noob here


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Jun 90 said:


> What does AI means? Sry, noob here



Aromatase inhibitor. They're compounds that bind to aromatase enzymes inhibiting the production of estrogens.


----------



## Jun 90

Thanks so much for replying noob me 😢. 
Isit something like PCT or thgs to use for post cycle?


----------



## Jun 90

My fren took sus 250mg for a 8 weeks cycle. During cycle it gains alot. But he doesnt noe thgs bout post, so nw is havin some acne n losing gain problems.


----------



## Rezendog

It's post cycle therapy.. look up post cycle therapy and decide which is better for your friend.. there are many


----------



## nightster

Thoughts on this video?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2MZu9gyO2o


----------



## warnali

hope all is doing great, need some help on an issue pls. ill make this short
thinking of running 40mg of ANAVABOL(anavar) per day with 250mg of TESTAVERON per week for the max of 8 weeks!!!!
can anyone tell me what am i looking at as results side effects and post cycle ?!!!


----------



## Case

The info on this forum is amazing! You guys really know how to Help People Understand. I can't get enough of this site.


----------



## Bro Bundy

bump...PFM lives!!!


----------



## Thepaintman

great advice...Thanks


----------



## AlphaUnigenLife

this should be a sticky.


----------



## Bro Bundy

AlphaUnigenLife said:


> this should be a sticky.



it is a sticky..anything my friend writes is a sticky


----------



## Rezendog

Hey fellas.. so I just purchased some Dianabol tabs to kick start my  test enanthate & deca cycle.. how many tabs a day should I take n when? Before gym? Break it up in separate dosages?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Rezendog said:


> Hey fellas.. so I just purchased some Dianabol tabs to kick start my  test enanthate & deca cycle.. how many tabs a day should I take n when? Before gym? Break it up in separate dosages?



make a thread in the correct area please


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Rezendog said:


> Hey fellas.. so I just purchased some Dianabol tabs to kick start my  test enanthate & deca cycle.. how many tabs a day should I take n when? Before gym? Break it up in separate dosages?



You'd probably get more help if you made your own thread and gave us important info such as stats, goals, cycle and training history, diet, etc


----------



## alex4

Hey guys what's up I just stared t400 how long should I wait to clean my body?


----------



## alex4

By the way am new here


----------



## DieYoungStrong

alex4 said:


> Hey guys what's up I just stared t400 how long should I wait to clean my body?



I'd recommend a daily shower. Don't wait or you will get them bundy balls.


----------



## woodswise

alex4 said:


> Hey guys what's up I just stared t400 how long should I wait to clean my body?



Not sure what you are asking here bud.  Are you asking how long to run the cycle, or when to start PCT, or when to start AI, or something else?



alex4 said:


> By the way am new here



Yes, we know.  Maybe you should do an introductory thread and give us some history (training history, diet and AAS use).


----------



## alex4

I mean should I star another cycle right away or how long should I wait this my first time using testosterone am 35 165 lb 5'9


----------



## alex4

Mostly I do calisthenics push up pull ups


----------



## woodswise

alex4 said:


> I mean should I star another cycle right away or how long should I wait this my first time using testosterone am 35 165 lb 5'9





alex4 said:


> Mostly I do calisthenics push up pull ups



You are someone who should definitely not be doing AAS.


----------



## alex4

Whats up guys I been doing exercise about 6 years I lift and to change my routing I do calisthenics sometimes iam 35 185 lb bf 10% I stared test 400 but can't get a post cycle anywhere so am thinking to do testaplex E250 after my cycle the thing is that am not to sure about it please guys lit help i appreciate don't judge am new doing this


----------



## Get Some

alex4 said:


> Whats up guys I been doing exercise about 6 years I lift and to change my routing I do calisthenics sometimes iam 35 185 lb bf 10% I stared test 400 but can't get a post cycle anywhere so am thinking to do testaplex E250 after my cycle the thing is that am not to sure about it please guys lit help i appreciate don't judge am new doing this



Please post up your question in a new thread, it won't get much action here


----------



## alex4

Thanks appreciate


----------



## Ascastlat

Excellent advice, thanks..


----------



## dAi

What's a good ai when doing tren ace?


----------



## Bro Bundy

dAi said:


> What's a good ai when doing tren ace?



i like aromasin at 12.5 eod..Ever try tren before?


----------



## dAi

Brother Bundy said:


> i like aromasin at 12.5 eod..Ever try tren before?



Yeah I love it. I tried enanthate  and ace and ace is good


----------



## Bro Bundy

dAi said:


> Yeah I love it. I tried enanthate  and ace and ace is good



i like long esters ..hate pinning eod unless i do a 8 weeker of ace


----------



## Bro Bundy

bigest problem i had on tren was after a while on it...takes forever to bust a nut


----------



## Bro Bundy

bump!! read dammit lol


----------



## cadylu

Great post, i make it.


----------



## possum

I,m new to all this but I need to drop a significant amount of weight. In the gym 6 hours a week plus cardio. Lost 55 pounds but need more off. Im 57 years old & suffer from low T. thinking about trying this beginner cycle ; could someone please inform me how I should dose it?
Clenbuterol Tabs
Nolvadex Tablets
Proviron Tablets
Winstrol 20ml
Testosterone Suspension 20ml
Testosterone Propionate Amps
Boldenone 10ml


----------



## Franklin Yeti

Smart idea.


----------



## Rasim Butt

great help !


----------



## kiwimike

Love this thread. It will save a few guys getting gyno


----------



## rustyshackleford

Glad I'm reading this now. Good post brother


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun

I'm gonna start a cycle of test e  by it self 10 weeks ,think I'll need a AI?


----------



## ajp2279

Hi there,
 I am new to this forum but not new to gear, but I have never run these compounds in a cycle before.

Test c 300
EQ 300
Hyperrip that contains, test p 80mg, mast p 80mg, tren a 80mg.

Any advice on how to put together a weekly dosing regime,

Thanks 

ajp2279


----------



## ajp2279

Hi there,
 I am new to this forum but not new to gear, but I have never run these compounds in a cycle before.

Test c 300
EQ 300
Hyperrip that contains, test p 80mg, mast p 80mg, tren a 80mg.

Any advice on how to put together a weekly dosing regime,

Thanks 

ajp2279


----------



## creekrat

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I'm gonna start a cycle of test e  by it self 10 weeks ,think I'll need a AI?



ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS have an ai on hand.  it's cheap and if you need it you already have it.  For me 10 weeks is a little on the short side


----------



## MattyB

When sourcing AI/PCT, are research companies a viable option or does that need to come from "your guy" as well?


----------



## TrickWilliams

MattyB said:


> When sourcing AI/PCT, are research companies a viable option or does that need to come from "your guy" as well?



Doesn't really matter where. Long as you know its real. 

Nothing like battling sides with a bunk AI.


----------



## Ironcrusher

Great post. Never know when you may loose a source, Stock up!!


----------



## Whey2big

Blast and cruise all the way, I shut down then just get trt and young forever win win


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Great thread.


----------



## snake

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Great thread.


You are soaking up all you can, aren't you?


----------



## Seeker

Jun 90 said:


> Thanks so much for replying noob me .
> Isit something like PCT or thgs to use for post cycle?



how about you come back and love me long time?


----------



## chenmomo

Great post guy


----------



## Inigo

ARIMIDEX (ANASTROZOLE) – 1MG / PER TAB – NATCO PHARMA

I’ve been taking medicine of this brand for 2 years. Things are going well for me. No complications or side effects.


----------



## pgc640

PFM said:


> Here is advice with the potential to save you allot of hassle and possible downtime and even discomfort.
> 
> Order while you can, pick up a year's worth of gear, AI & PCT. Have more then enough test of various esters on hand. How many guys run out, break a vail, their GF find and tosses it...............plan ahead and save yourself from last minute ordering, multiple packs coming and in the event of a MP scenario..........the possibility of not being able to obtain the compounds you want or need.
> 
> Here is an example: you are running some high mg Test mixed with another compound, all is fine until you go solo on that high mg Test and discover you cannot tolerate it. Have some good tried and true Test 250 or 275 on hand or some Cyp 200.
> 
> Prop allergy/sensitivity? Pick up some TP or some TPP with your next order and give it a try, see how it works for you before buying 6 vials for a cycle only to determine you cannot run Prop.
> 
> Always have AI, I cannot stress this enough. You are in fact better off running out of gear than running out of AI.
> 
> Okay enough being nice, back to it you juiceheads.


if you're just starting a cycle I've been saying this and I'll keep saying it the best thing you could do for yourself to cut off about 6 years of trial and error of wasted time is to find yourself somebody that knows what the hell he's doing whether it's on the Internet or somebody at your gym or a competitor at your gym and either hire him or convince him to help you. because if you take the time to figure this shit out using forum message boards and the internet it's going to take you six seven years of mistakes before you going to figure it out. first of all the dosages people are using are ridiculous on these message boards so you probably already got it in your head that you need more than you really do any decent bodybuilding trainer would put you in your place right away. I mean young guys will ask questions about supplements supplements what supplement works the best creatine is supposed to work other than creatine there is none they're all bullshit to steal your money. so why don't you take that money you're going to spend on these useless supplements and put it into a decent trainer that'll cut 6 years of trial and error and wasted time and you can start from ahead of the game rather than behind it?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

pfm is a legend hes the man that taught me everything i know about this


----------



## pgc640

Bro Bundy said:


> pfm is a legend hes the man that taught me everything i know about this


honestly I started out a diamond gym in New Jersey when I was 16 without even knowing what I was doing. it just happened to be the best gym on the entire east coast probably the entire nation next to gold's Venice. by the time I was 17 I was training every day at 5:00 a.m. with a guy who just plays 7th in the Nationals is a light heavyweight he taught me everything I knew his name was John trotty. if it wasn't for him it would have took me five more years to figure shit out he taught me how to train he taught me how to eat I did my first contest at 18 he walked me through everything I came in second out of like 17 teenagers it wasn't for him I would have probably finished last because I would have been so out of shape I didn't know what the hell I was doing he did.
the problem is finding the right guy cuz there's so many guys in the gyms on these message boards that try to make themselves out into some girl of some sort and they don't know shit they're not the right person for this. to really learn quickly and eliminate all this time you'll have to learn by yourself you need somebody that is a competitor number one I believe that competed himself and did well because someone that's a competitor has been through all the trials and tribulations of being a bodybuilder all the mistakes all all the correcting a mistakes the dedication it takes the training it takes the eating it takes so someone that competed just that as long as they're not as dumb as rocks is going to be able to help you tremendously. then just guys with time man I mean like me I have 31 years involving this as a competitor or a trainer a NPC judge. I've trained people last mail I trained cuz I kind of stay away from men now they're annoying and want to take too many drugs it's not necessary but the last guy I had was a 19 almost 20 year old college kid who wanted to do classic physique and send me pictures when he was 16 weeks out. when I looked at these pictures and he also sent me his daily diet I just stood there and looked at his diet looked at his pictures and shook my head because the guy looked like well first of all his diet was a diet you should be on when you're about 4 weeks out from a show and he was 16 weeks out his body was lean but it wasn't lean in the right way you look like a swimmer and I told them I said if you continue that diet that you have written down for another 16 weeks every bit of muscle on you is going to be gone by the time that show comes. I told them I said I could turn you around I could turn it all around in 16 weeks for you but you got to trust me I said I know there's a bunch of jerk offs on the internet that will tell you anything you don't know me you don't know what I know and don't know you're going to have to place your trust in me and listen to me now I didn't charge him anything cuz I never charge anybody anything when it comes to training people for shows or helping people for shows. number one because I have enough money I was an attorney for 27 years and also number two no one charged me coming up when I was at Diamond I got help from so many good competitors and nobody wanted a dime so it was like a pay It Forward kind of thing you know help the next guy coming up and I still have that in my head so I won't charge anybody. he was kind of wary but I was trying to tell him look I'm not taking any money from you what the hell do I have to gain from doing this except wasting my own time. the reason I do it is I enjoy it I enjoyed getting people ready for contests especially ones that are dedicated and listen and he was one of them. I pretty much tripled his calories protein up his carbs tremendously changed his workouts I mean I changed everything changed his drugs I mean he needed a total overhaul and I really was doubtful how good a shape I could get him into in 16 weeks even. but I use the first eight as let's just fill this guy out you know he's totally depleted he looks like a swimmer he's lost a ton of muscle I could tell and so I use the first 8 weeks to make him eat his way up and train heavy and use some of the heavier drugs to put some more muscle on them for those 8 weeks the next three weeks we kind of came down. now another one of his problems was he had no legs whatsoever when I first met him no legs at all. the last time I saw him before his show was about a week and a half away when I tried to teach him a little posing I'm not the best poser in the world but I tried to help him as much as I could I really couldn't and that was one of the things that kept them from winning the class that his presentation sucked. when I saw him and looked at his legs I couldn't believe it I'm like motherfucker you got legs and he just laughed at me just kind of smiled I said they're not huge or anything but they're cut I could see your four muscle groups in your legs your quads they're separated I mean they're good enough to put up there. I had given him a leg workout that was insane now I gave it to him as Overkill figure and he won't do all of it but the crazy bastard did everything on the sheet every workout I couldn't believe when he told me he did it all cuz it was a lot but it worked. anyway I took them from 16 weeks all the way through the prejudging I was up with him at 4:30 a.m. the day of the show talking him through the last hours before the contest I was on the phone within the night before making sure he didn't spill over as he carved up and what diuretics he was going to use and everything went perfectly with him he didn't come close to spilling over I didn't have to use any lasix on him we just use some addacticide I believe I'll back tone mostly from 7 days out and then two wildactors I tabs the night before and the night in the morning of. when I saw his pictures he came in second out of I think about 16 in his class he was the youngest in his class and he was the best in his class he clearly should have won but he lost because his presentation sucked and he didn't know how to pose. but when I saw the pictures when I looked at them I knew right away that was the best he was going to look no matter who helped him and no matter what he did he couldn't have looked any better than that he looked really good. he needed to put size on for another show but for the local level show he did he looked really good really he looked impressive he was in shape he was in bodybuilding shape like 3% body fat full I mean what we did got the water from inside the muscle and out of the subcutaneous part that can make you smooth everything went right with him. problem was we had a kind of falling out after that because I was training them for free you made a couple comments that I didn't like and I'm thinking you know I'm doing all this shit for this guy for nothing and he's saying bullshit like this I ended up stop talking to him and yes he actually called me to train him for the New Jersey state championship and I told him I wasn't up for it I had too many things going on and you pretty much begged me and I told him no. then last year I was looking through an NPC magazine and it covered the New Jersey state championship I had no idea he was in there I was just flipping the pages my girlfriend was sitting there and she had met him a couple times when he was from New Jersey I was from New York so he came a couple times to train with me and she met him and she saw the pictures of his contest and everything so when I flipped to him and looked at him I just felt horrible man he looked about 6 weeks out on stage he had put on a significant amount of muscle in the year so if I had helped them he would have looked a lot better than the year before but he obviously attempted to help himself or he got someone one of these gym girls that say they could help you and don't know what the hell they're doing. I mean like my girlfriend said to me what happened to him I said I didn't help him I guess that's what it was cuz it wasn't what it is what it is I didn't help him he didn't have me as a trainer so he didn't look the same as good he didn't know what he was doing. bodybuilding's like a science man you can't just go into a bodybuilding contest without the correct help and the correct knowledge and expect to get ready and look like a bodybuilder supposed to look on stage it's impossible.

I mean that's a perfect example of how far ahead you could put yourself by hooking yourself up with a good trainer. I mean he came in second really should have won that class when I trained him if I didn't train him and he keep doing what he was doing he would have finished last. he then he tried to compete without me and he looked about 6 weeks out his friends are probably telling me look great I would have told him he looks like shit and you better get your shit together but you can't ask your buddies how you look cuz they're not going to tell you the truth. but if we didn't have a falling out and he stuck with me I could have had him looking so much better for the second show and he could have kept going he had good genetics and I kind of like I said I felt bad because I felt responsible like look this guy tried to do this himself he asked me I said no and look what happened he looks totally out of shape on stage and he shouldn't even be up there like that I wouldn't even let him go up there like that. but that is how much a good bodybuilding trainer can help in so many respects not just contest preparation they could teach you how to take the drugs right correctly these forms aren't going to teach you how to take the drugs correctly because you're going to read a million contradictory things you're not going to know what's right and what's wrong, a good bodybuilding trainer could teach you how to eat for yourself you can learn how to diet which is very important one of the most important things there's three things in the bodybuilders diet training and drugs and you have to have everyone right to make optimal gains and a good body will in China can set you up like that right away you don't have to wait seven years trying to figure it out. so that's what I tell any beginner if he's really serious if you really want to be a bodybuilder find someone that knows what the hell he's doing and stay as close to him as possible.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640

Bro Bundy said:


> pfm is a legend hes the man that taught me everything i know about this


I have no idea who pfm is but I assume he's some kind of bodybuilding guy

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Oh damn my eyes hurt I got a few sentences in and had to stop sorry man I’ll try and finish. You should separate that into separate paragraphs.


----------



## pgc640

I'm retired now I would most definitely put myself out there to help whoever needs help if they want to compete and I wouldn't charge them anything I would want to see pictures and see if they have the potential for me to waste my time or rather it would be a waste of time if they didn't have bodybuilding potential cuz no matter what you do if you don't have the right structure nothing's going to work. male female I've trained everybody I've recently I've trained a ton of bikini girls and one turn pro another was on her way to turning pro but she ruptured her ACL. but then there's a problem of being on these forum boys no one knows who you are I could be a total imposter doesn't know shit and it's just talking shit the only thing I could say is I'm not asking for a dime and I wouldn't ask for a dime so why what am I gaining out of that nothing the only reason I'd be doing it is like I said before to pay it forward I had a lot of people help me for free if someone was competing for the first time you didn't have anyone to really help them that knew what they were doing had potential had to drive said the right things I would help them from whatever weeks out right up to the day at a contest right up to prejudging for free.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640

GSgator said:


> Oh damn my eyes hurt I got a few sentences in and had to stop sorry man I’ll try and finish. You should separate that into separate paragraphs.


I'm sorry man I'm recovering from a cornea transplant I could only see out of one eye and it's kind of blurry out of that eye I have to talk into the phone so I tend to make a lot of typos cuz it's talk to text isn't very good and it's hard to break things in a paragraphs when I'm talking into the phone. so I apologize

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640

also talking into the phone makes you write so much more cuz as you talk you don't realize how much you're actually transferring onto this page. I hate talking into the phone but it's the only thing I could do right now. also I'm just very passionate about younger guys that are trying to get into bodybuilding or interested in body building and all the missing bad information they're exposed to I have so much experience so much information I could share with people that I could set these people straight but I wouldn't even waste my time it's like not even worth it but anyway

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## terpik

good thread for the newbie


----------

